# Hi everyone i am new to this site and one only chance at IVF ^



## slhillman (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi everyone. I have been enjoying reading the posts on the site for weeks now but only just plucked up the courage to join.

Thought I would tell you about myself, I have been married to my hubby, Dave for 8 years and have been ttc for about 3 years. I started having major problems in Oct 05 and was diagnosed with endo after having lap in Dec. I then had laser surgery in Jan 06 and was told it was only at stage 2 and should not come back for a while! I continued to have problems from April 06 and stuck it out until July, by which point the pain was so severe every month I could not get out of bed for 2/3 days. The consultant thought I was just paranoid but eventually gave in and I had another lap in Oct 06 by which point the endo had gone to stage 4 and has caused extensive damage to my ovaries and attached itself to most places so the consultant just closed me up and rescheduled the op. The op was scheduled for Nov 06 and took 5 hours and he also found that the endo has wrecked about 6 inches of my bowel and now I have to face the bowel operation in the future as at the min having a baby is my priority. With all the scar tissue the only way to have a kid is through IVF but I only get one go at it as the endo has already come back just two months down the line from my last op.  I am just about to start the IVF and have the 1st IVF injection on 31st Jan so kind of excited but a lot rides on this as it is my only chance. So here goes everyone fingers crossed and I look forward to joining in with you all.

Take care and I hope I have not bored you all too much

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Elodie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Sue  

Sorry to hear of your terrible endo.  I have endo too, but nowhere near as badly as you do.  It is such a horrible thing  

I wish you the very best of luck with your ivf treatment at the end of January.  I'm starting my second IUI around the same time, so we'll be injecting ourselves silly!  

I'm sure you'll get lots of support and help on this site, everyone is really nice.

Love
Elodie
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi slhillman and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of your problems with ttc and with your endo and your laps u have had. It cant be easy for u and i cant imagine the pain u had with it. I have slight endo as most of it was removed in my lap in october and get bad cramps with that still. I have endo in my rectum still and behind my uterus but the DR said it shouldnt hinder me getting pregnant.

This site is fantastic for advice and support and why not try out these other boards on the site:

Endo board..........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=9.0

IVF board..............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

We also have a chat room if u fancy meeting new people or a private chat with someone:

*******************************************************

Kate xx​


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 


I'm so sorry to hear you have such aggressive endo...I can totally empathise with you as I was diagnosed with severe endo (stage 4) & adhesions 18yrs ago  and have had 4 ops over the years   I have conceived naturally although sadly 1 ended in termination 16yrs ago and 2 early mc's a couple of years ago...also managed with FET (frozen embryo transfer) but again, these resulted in chemical pgs (early mc's)...I do have other factors effecting my fertility and causing mc's  however, we're not giving up and we're booked to start our 2nd fresh ivf cycle in a couple of months.

I wish you all the luck in the world with your ivf treatment    

You'll find plenty of support and advise on this website...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi there SLHillman, and a huge welcome to FF!

So sorry to hear about the problems you have had with Endo  I dont have it myself (that I know of) but my sister has it really severely and it's awful to see her in such pain, so I have some understanding of it.

I see the girls have already given you some good links to various boards on the site! You will find lots of support and understanding here hun, and you will make good friends along the way.

Wishing you all the luck in the world with your tx - I truly hope you get your dream 

Love and hugs
Tracy
x


----------



## slhillman (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Elodie - thanks for your kind message its nice to talk to someone who has endo so I don't feel alone. We will defo be injecting ourselves silly but we can be there for each other although I am nervous not good with needles.

Hi Kate - Good to hear from you sorry to hear about your endo too! Thanks very much for the links. speak to u soon

Hi Natasha - Thanks for your message so sorry to hear about history good luck with the 2nd IVF u know where I am if you want to chat. This endo is horrible isn't it?

Hi Tracy - thanks very much for your kind words it really made me feel welcome hopefully speak to u soon

Take care Luv Sue
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tibevora (Mar 22, 2005)

Sue

Welcome to FF and sorry to hear you have had such a rough time. There are lots of tips and things that people say can help to make IVF successful and I dont actually know if any of them work (or if they just make us feel more in control LOL) but one thing I didnt do on my first attempt was eat enough protein so lots of milk, meat etc as thats the stuff that builds cells. Just a thought when I saw your post, lots and lots of luck for your attempt. 

Take care
Tibevora


----------



## slhillman (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Tibevora

Thanks very much for your reply. I will defo take up your advice I am willing to try anything - well within reason 

Take care and speak to u soon

Luv Sue
xxxxxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Slhillman

Welcome to FF.  Sorry to hear about your aggressive Endo, I have got a friend that really suffers with it so I can sympathise.  You've been left some great links so I am sure that you will find them really helpful.

Good luck and lots of      

Linda xxx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi slhillman! 

Just a wee msg to say thanx for the chat earlier tonite.  for all your problems.

Wishing you lots of  and         for your IVF tx.

Have some bubbles for extra luck!! (7 is supposed to be a lucky number!)        



Mandy xx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Deb P's other half here!! 

You sound a mirror to my wife, even down to the bowels, if you ever want to post back, you are more than welcome just send a personal message.

We are currently raising money for the Gynne ward and the fertility unit, to say thank you.



Regards Jon.


----------



## moggy3 (Jan 13, 2007)

hello slhillman

as we are both new a big welcome to FF. I.m sure we will both get loads of support & help from the other members of this site.

You've been through so much its heartbreaking but it's so re-assuring on here to see others who are/have been through similar experiences and have eventually acheived their dream-we can only hope that one day will we be in that position as well. and that whilst we go through it all, others here will be supporting us every step of the way, as we will be able to support them.

Enjoyed meeting you in the chatroom last night btw.

hope we get the chance to 'chat' again soon. in the meantime   

    

wishing you all the luck

love
judy
xxx


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

wishing you all the best for your IVF, I'm new here too. 
Going to my adoption panel 21/2/07! Maybe baby as they say!
Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

Hello Sue,
I'm new here too, and I can't believe the support, can you?I'm sorry that you're in such pain, it must be awful.I don't have Endo, that I know of, and I don't have painful periods (are they always painful with Endo ?)but I do have funny bowel movements and a lot of flatulence??I wish you loads of luck with your IVF, and hope they can help you with your pain.
Nikki


----------



## sharon34 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Sue

Sorry to hear whats been happening with you it's not been an easy time for you, you say you start your injections at the end of Jan I hope that this works for you stay positive about it all, my first cycle of IVF did I have a little girl, so will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Keep Smiling
Sharon xx


----------

